# WW Micro Grow



## Major Tom (Oct 11, 2007)

I put this on 12/12 when it was still a seedling.  I had nowhere else to put it when I started flowering my mature plants so I just put it on the flower cycle with the rest of them.  I did not count on it going into flower right away!  It is an interesting little oddity.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 11, 2007)

Pretty little frosty girl........Kinda a little surprise, huh?

I'm starting seedlings on 12/12.  Hoping for more than that, bro...........

PB


----------



## dmack (Oct 11, 2007)

Very compact plant there. Whats the time period of a plant like that? I mean how long was it grown? Looks like an awesome little thing.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

bet it`ll be a potent little monster! make sure you give a smoke report.
nicely done dude.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 18, 2007)

what is the total age of the plant?? I want to do that to some of my pups I have growing now...


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

I have 7 in an ebb/flow that I started in rockwool cubes.  They have been on 12/12 for a week,  yet to see sex, maybe tonight!!!  I am anxious to see how they do.  They blew up though they are twice as tall as that one and they are only 3 weeks hope to get a good harvest ,that plant looks great though considering height.


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 18, 2007)

That plant is about 9 weeks old.  I have two others from that cultivation that are a bit taller but have an amazing amount of bud on them.  I will post pictures soon.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. Very frosty for a seedling thrown directly into flowering. Cant wait to hear how she smokes.


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Jun 27, 2008)

its adorable, i want one!


----------

